# LOADIN LOGS (How do you do it?)



## JMC (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a handy dandy little 12v winch to help load logs on the trailer.
[attachment=4812]
[attachment=4809]
[attachment=4810]
[attachment=4811]
[attachment=4813]
[attachment=4814]
[attachment=4815]
[attachment=4816]
[attachment=4817]
Thanks for lookin.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 26, 2012)

Great idea! It looks like the winch and ramps will save money over getting a skid steer or backhoe (or your aching back)! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CodyC (Apr 27, 2012)

I parbuckle logs onto my trailer, too. I mounted a 3000# Harbor Freight winch on the front rail and run the winch wire through a small snatch block opposite the side where the logs load. I made ramps from a couple of 6 ft. long 4x6 PT timbers. Works great.

I unload at the mill by tying a chain onto the logs and driving out from under them. The chain is tied to a long 3/16" wire which is tied to a Pine stump. 

[attachment=4840]

[attachment=4841]

[attachment=4842]


----------



## Mizer (Apr 27, 2012)

JMC said:


> I got a handy dandy little 12v winch to help load logs on the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought that the fender wouldn't hold up to the pulling. It sure looks like it worked good though.


----------



## JMC (Apr 27, 2012)

The fender is over 1/16" thick plus it's bedded to the top angle.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 28, 2012)

I built these log bunks for my flat trailer. I actually have four bunks but was hauling some 17' logs the other day so I only have two on the trailer in these pictures. I load with my TC48 New Holland tractor. I unload at our sawmill with a knuckleboom. It works for the low volume jobs where we don't use a skidder and semis or to just pickup a few logs.

[attachment=4898] 
[attachment=4899]
[attachment=4900]


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

JMC, this is exactly the same way I load my logs. I used a hand winch for years till about a month ago. I bought a 2000 pound Superwinch ATV winch and mounted it on my trailer. The only problem is, I can't get the winch to work. Please check my thread on Kenbo's chat room. I explained all on there.


----------

